# Job for Indian Chartered Accountant from India



## Cray84 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi, I am an Indian CA with 7+ years of experience including 4+ in the finance / accounting department of a MNC bank. I would like to relocate to Singapore.

Questions:

1. How hard or easy would it be to find a job in Singapore considering my experience?

2. How should I go about searching for the job. Is it possible to find one online while in India? Are companies usually willing to sponsor visas?

3. What kind of salary should I expect? We are a family of 3 (wife and small child).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Cray84 said:


> Hi, I am an Indian CA with 7+ years of experience including 4+ in the finance / accounting department of a MNC bank. I would like to relocate to Singapore.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


For 1 and 3, you have to do your homework.

For 2, for clarity, in Singapore there is no "sponsorship" of visa.

The process is, find an employer and employer applies for a suitable work pass.

If the ministry of manpower considers the application good, you maybe awarded a pass, which may or may not allow you to bring your family.

So to reiterate, no employer = no work pass = no working in Singapore.

http://www.mom.gov.sg has information on the types of passes.


----------



## Cray84 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks. My Q.1 is also for how do I go about finding an employer in Singapore. What would be the best way to do this - consultants / job sites etc?

And how willing are employers in hiring people from outside Singapore?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Cray84 said:


> Thanks. My Q.1 is also for how do I go about finding an employer in Singapore. What would be the best way to do this - consultants / job sites etc?
> 
> And how willing are employers in hiring people from outside Singapore?


Ever heard of Google ?  

As for how willing employers are, about hiring people from outside Singapore, employing Singaporeans or residents means they don't need to worry about work passes and levy (where applicable) ... 

And there are government incentives to employ locals vs foreigners 

And if the foreign candidate is in Singapore, that also helps select the candidate by face to face interview.

On the other hand, if you are good enough, the employer will go the extra distance to do the extra work to employ you.


----------



## Cray84 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks, I know I can google. But if someone has had success with a particular consultant that would be good to know. With online jobs you can just apply but don't hear back for the most part.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Cray84 said:


> Thanks, I know I can google. But if someone has had success with a particular consultant that would be good to know. With online jobs you can just apply but don't hear back for the most part.


Oh I see.

You need to look up how most job agents work here.

They get resumes and wait for a client to ask for a matching profile.

They don't go about actively seeking openings for you. You know what I mean ?

So luck for a guy with one agency won't necessarily mean success for another guy.

And some employers work with specific agencies, so if the agency you signed up with has no requirement for your profile from their clients, it's going to be a long wait.

Some employers approach multiple agencies for the some profile, so you may get pushed by an agency or another.

Hence my useless suggestion to Google.

And btw agents will insist you only stick to one agency but they can never assure you of a job in lieu. So don't give in to their demands too much.

And, most senior jobs get picked by linkdIn and such, so if you are worth your weight, in parallel, sound out to the domain expert recruiters active in LinkdIn as well. If you are aiming high.

Fyi, accounting jobs in local companies rarely ever get farmed out to foreigners. Don't ask me why. It's how things are.

You should look at large MNCs and such.


----------



## Cray84 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks, this is helpful.


----------

